# Efeitos da seca nos Carvalhos



## Dan (3 Set 2005 às 18:23)

Esta foto mostra os efeitos da seca nos carvalhos. Estes apresentam já a folhagem amarelada o que seria normal só lá para Outubro ou Novembro.


----------

